# pcmcia wireless card

## aych

i am trying to install gentoo on a IBM THINKPAD X20

i have a wiereless lan card on pcmcia the Dlink DWL 650

i am install from live cd and now need to emerge sync but i cannot get onto the internet.  i have tried all kernels and the dopcmcia option at boot time.  if you need anymore details or have a response can u email me at hoyiki@hotmail.com

thx

----------

## longinoa

as a general rule (that ive noticed) live cd's arent able to handle pcmcia wireless cards. You usually have to use a lan connection to get internet to do emerge sync and emerge update

----------

## aych

is there a possible way i can emerge onto a cd on another computer, then cmopile it to the laptop? because i dont have a different card, both the wired and wireless are pcmcia.  i have done the portage tree from the live cd but i cannot bootstrap.sh without internet

oya and the eth0 doesn't show..

only lo, sin0, and tap0 are in ifconfig -a

i cannot get eth0 to showup

----------

## Xargon

I haven't tried this off the LiveCD, but I do have a working DWL-650.  It uses the modules: yenta_socket, hermes, orinoco, orinoco_cs.  Maybe try loading those?

----------

## aych

how would i load these and where would i find these files?

thx for the help tho

----------

## li1_getoo

after u boot ur livecd u  use : modprobe tulip && modprobe orinoco && etc  .... d-link cards have diff version and all use diff drivers  try  http://support.dlink.com/ , if u donwloaded the full 700Mb cd then u can install it of cd without having to have a internet connection  and u'll have to compile ur own kernel and choose the right drivers...   make sure u do ur reading before u start    .

good luck

----------

## aych

how do i make these mod probe modules load on boot or default?

----------

## aych

umm.. after all this time.. i still cant make the modprobe modules auto load on boot.. any help?

----------

## dxq

 *aych wrote:*   

> umm.. after all this time.. i still cant make the modprobe modules auto load on boot.. any help?

 

At the boot prompt type:

boot: gentoo dopcmcia

and hopefully your PCMCIA card is supported by the LiveCD.

----------

